# PRODUCTION WEEKS



## Q7_EUROPE (Feb 1, 2006)

Does anybody already got his production week from his Audi dealer ?
I'm wondering when they start production for "custom-made" Q7's.
I was informed mine will go into production in week 11.
Thanks for your replies.
Pierre
Q7 Kobaltblue
3.0 TDI 233BHP
20" two-tone rims
Black Leather
Air-suspension
and all other goodies


----------



## dobesa (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: PRODUCTION WEEKS (Q7_EUROPE)*

I am really very sad because my Q7 3.0diesel with air suspension will be produced on week 18....that means very late !!! You are very lucky with your week 11 !!!


----------



## Not Steve (Dec 28, 2005)

We don't even have a production week yet. Dad ordered and paid a deposit back in December, and the car isn't expected to arrive at dealers until September this year


----------



## Mike~ (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: PRODUCTION WEEKS (Q7_EUROPE)*

Same for me, I just heard yesterday mine goes in production in week 11...


----------



## dobesa (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: PRODUCTION WEEKS (Mike~)*

Please, can you tell me which european country are you from ? And can you even tell me which date you placed the order for your Q7 ?
I am from Italy and I made the order on December 10th 2005: the production of my Q7 will be on week 18/2006


----------



## Q7_EUROPE (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: PRODUCTION WEEKS - ORDER DATE*

I live in Belgium.
I was lucky since I jumped in at my dealer the day he received the full documentation of Audi Belgium. I didn't hesitate and came back the next day with my wishing list. He said, you can always change until a couple of weeks before production date.
I was the first one in Belgium, since we had to call to the Belgium importer almost with every option we took. The ordering program showed so many discrepancies, incredible !
Now the date : 16th of September 2005.
My brother who ordered one or two days later has production week 14.
So if you order in december and have week 18, I think it is somewhat in "proportion".
Kind regards,


----------



## wava (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: PRODUCTION WEEKS (Q7_USA)*

when is the car avaiable here in the USA? how about the kit? how much would that cost the Hothelle Kit? and how long would it take to build?


----------

